# busco data crossover activos y amps clase D



## sergiobianchi (Mar 2, 2007)

estoy buscando circuitos de crossovers activos de frecuencia ajustable analogos y/o digitales.
tambien no pude encontrar data de amplificador clase D
gracias a todos


----------



## RUDA (Mar 2, 2007)

Hola empeza por esta págima es grosa hay de todo.
http://sound.westhost.com/project114.htm.
Saludos RUDA


----------



## Dano (Mar 3, 2007)

Busca en el foro que hay información sobre crossover analogos.

Saludos


----------



## sergiobianchi (Mar 5, 2007)

gracias por la data


----------



## FELIBAR12 (Sep 27, 2008)

si lo que buscas es diagramas de amps clase d pues aqui va una coleccion de amplificador de diferentes potencias pero no los he probado.teoria se encuentra aqui:http://www.schematicsforfree.com/archive/dir/Audio/Circuits/POWER AMPLIFIERS-CLASS-D

 aqui:http://www.irf.com/technical-información/appnotes/an-1071.pdf


----------



## FELIBAR12 (Sep 27, 2008)

aqui continuo con mas.


----------



## Vumeter (Abr 28, 2010)

Bueno yo he encontrado unas webs , que hablan algo ..por lo menos a modo orientativo de algunos fabricantes de modulo OEM de Etapas Class D:
classd.info 
classd.com.es
classd.co.uk
classd.es
Ahí hacen un resumen de lo que hay en el mercado  (si no me equivoco)
Además tienen a la venta algunos de los productos, incluso fuentes de alimentacion conmutada SMPS ... La verdad difícil de encontrar en España o por lo menos para mí, Saludos .....


----------

